# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Những nhà hàng kỳ lạ ở Nhật Bản

## hantt.163

*1. Nhà hàng Cannabalistic Sushi (Tokyo, Nhật Bản)

*
Nhà hàng này được đặt tên theo truyền thống ăn sushi và sashimi trên người một người phụ nữ khỏa thân nhưng theo một cách mới. Một cơ thể có thể ăn được với “da” bằng bột và “máu” là nước xốt được đẩy vào trong phòng trên một cái cáng bệnh viện và đặt trên bàn. Nhân viên phục vụ bắt đầu bữa ăn bằng cách cắt cơ thể đó ra với một con dao mổ và sau đó các vị khách sẽ rạch sâu thêm, phẫu thuật cơ thể đó đến các bộ phận ăn được bên trong.



*2. Nhà hàng Café trinh nữ (Tokyo, Nhật bản)

*
Những người tôn sùng các trinh nữ và các fan của nền văn hóa “otaku” ở Nhật có thể thưởng thức một bữa ăn đặc biệt tại một trong những nhà hàng kiểu thế này ở khu vực Tokyo. Những cô gái trong các trang phục thiếu nữ hoạt hình gọi các thực khách là “ông chủ” và vỗ nhẹ vào đầu họ như những đứa trẻ. Không có thức ăn quá đắt cũng như ít ngon miệng ở đây, còn về dịch vụ thì thường có chơi game như cuộc chiến giữa các chú khỉ (tất nhiên là miễn phí) và ngoáy lỗ tai.




*3. Quán café ma cà rồng (Tokyo, Nhật Bản)

*
Quán café nằm trong khu phố Ginza của Tokyo với cấu trúc bên trong hoàn toàn mang một màu đỏ của máu. Cách trang trí bên trong gồm có những chiếc rèm nhung, những chiếc quan tài màu đen với sáp nến màu đỏ chảy nhỏ giọt, đầu lâu và chữ thập. Nhiều món ăn đều mang chủ điểm ma cà rồng và các thực khách ăn tối với rượu cocktail đỏ.




*4. Quán cafe Calicot

*
Thực đơn đầu tiên bạn sẽ thấy tại quán Cafe Calico ở Tokyo, Nhật Bản là không hề có thức ăn, các bạn chỉ cần lựa chọn những chú mèo. Nhưng bạn sẽ không được ăn bất kỳ bé mèo đáng yêu nào mà chúng sẽ là bạn đồng hành trong khi bạn nhâm nhi một tách trà.




Các nhân viên yêu cầu khách hàng luôn trân trọng những con mèo, và họ sẽ cung cấp miễn phí túi thức ăn mèo để phục vụ cho những chú mèo đồng hành của bạn. Đối với nhiều người dân Tokyo, việc sở hữu một con mèo là không thực tế, vì vậy quán cafe Calicot của thành phố đưa đến cho họ một cơ hội để “vuốt ve những chú mèo miễn phí”.


*5. Nhà hàng kiểu Opera

*
Nhà hàng Opera ở Tokyo dựa trên chủ đề nhà hát, với rất nhiều các bức lụa nhung đỏ và các loại nhạc Opera được phát lặp đi lặp lại. Các món ăn ở đây cũng được trang trí theo phong cách rất Opera như bày biện với hoa hồng.





Theo: duhoc.viet-sse.vn

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## littlelove

cái nhà hàng thứ nhất ko phải kỳ lạ mà ghê rợn mới đúng

----------


## lunas2

eo mik k thick văn hóa Nhật tí nào

----------

